
Life and Death of the American Arcade - Balanceinfinity
https://www.theverge.com/2013/1/16/3740422/the-life-and-death-of-the-american-arcade-for-amusement-only
======
Balanceinfinity
I grew up playing Asteroids, Missile Command, and Space Invaders - but pinball
was always more interesting because of its lack of predictability. Even good
players couldn't perfectly master it.

